# going rate for case



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

whats the going rate for a case of jl relase 7 cars also the charge new fromplaying mantis


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

I have found that there are actually some good deals to be had on Ebay. I think one that I saw worked out to be about $9 a car. The online hobby shops usually seem to be a little higher. Some of the board sponsers here seem pretty reasonable. I haven't bought a whole case in a while. One of these days when my budget loosens up a bit, I want a case of F&F. I'm sure there will be some other cool stuff out by then.


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Someone recently posted about this and quoted prices in the $6.50-$7.00 range. A great price--even for spares. Ebay's prices fluctuate around that level too.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

I've never dealt with Dan's Diecast, but they have series 7 for $79.99 with a White Lightning or $69.99 with no White Lightning.

http://www.dansdiecast.com/Johnny_Lightning.asp?offset=8


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Thats a great price if you need a set or want to pick up some spares. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

ok so i didnt do to bad giving 66.98 with shipping got from ebay only person who bid


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

luke the duke said:


> ok so i didnt do to bad giving 66.98 with shipping got from ebay only person who bid



That's a great price....I saw those auctions last week........definately a GREAT price for a set shipped.

I've seen some individuals on E-bay who sell off alot of single JL TJets also.....alot have starting prices of $4.99 on average.


----------

